# Road to NABBA Wales 2011



## massmansteve

Finally decided to write everything down on here for some motivation and gain as much info from you experienced guys as possible:thumb:

Cycle History

training off and on 11years and solid for the last few years. run well over 8 cycles now, usually test up to 750mg, tren, prop EOD for 4 weeks etc etc.

Some Stats

Bench - 160k 1RM

Squat - 190 1RM

Dead - 210 1RM

Training

4-5x week split compound movements with plenty of weak point specific training added in lately which is reaping rewards

3x 25 cardio sessions before training usually

Cycle Plan

HGH - 2iu working up to 4-5iu(cudnt torolate 4iu last time i run it for 3month due to CTS. i hope this time starting lower and easing it up will stop this

Following Jimmys advice on running test base 250mg up to 1g+ if tolerable, switching compounds every 8weeks with bloods being done at end of each switching. Then switching to more exotic compounds, T3, prop,measterone, tren towards the end pre comp. (this will evolve no doubt with your help!)

Diet

now then... 

Diet hasn't always been spot on but ive always been my best when i eat the same food each day(takes the thinking out of it and at the end of the day who enjoys eating 6-7meals day)

7.30am - 6 egg omlett / 2x wholemeal toast

10am - 2x pnut butter boarcakes / protein shake(ON choc. hmm)

1pm - 2x chicken breasts in peta wrap or noodles/rice if i have time

3.30 - protein shake x2, turkey slices(50g)

6pm - 100g haddock, sweet potato, 100g peas or green beans

9:30 - 3 eggs, 50g nuts

Pictures @ 14stone BF% no idea





































Starting today, bloods came back all within normal ranges and good to go. 250mg sust, 50mg oxy(kickstart of 4weeks), 2.5iu HGH.

I really appreciate your honest comments and feedback, ill get some leg pics up soon, im not hiding them they are my best bodypart :lol: Im not planning to come in as a monster, just in condition and happy to do the best I can with what I have


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Good Luck and good show to use as your first time mate.

Keep it simple and clean, remember Eating, Sleeping and Training are what makes you grow! :thumbup1:


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks for the support bro, yea i think its better then the September comp for a first timers event


----------



## massmansteve

Good training today, eating through the roof on the oxy's

7 - 3 eggs, 2 fried potatoes

11- protein shake, bagel

1 - 2 chicken breasts and rice

3- protein shake, peace and 2 oat cakes

6 - 2 chicken breats in wholemeal wraps and salad

10 - protein shake

training

back and biceps

pullups 4x 10reps

hammerstrenth rows - 40kg, nice slow form 12 reps

cable rows - 3x 50kg

shrugs - 100kg slow form for the squeeze

ez curls - 4x 10reps

hammer curls - 3 x 12

preachers curls -3 x 8

25min cardio


----------



## massmansteve

crappy training today 

chest and leg session

Flat Bench, incline bench, flys, chest wasnt too bad but still aching from the shoulder session on monday!

then legs! extensions 3x 12 reps, squats(light due to back issues on my mind) x3 sets, standing calf raises 5x 6 reps

diet was spot on today


----------



## micky07

Goog luck mate. Stay focused. :thumbup1:

*My Journal :* Members Journals - Micky07 The Journal.


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks Micky, gonna keep at it, eating, sleeping, training


----------



## big silver back

Good luck mate, great first show to do :thumb: i shall be keeping an eye on this :thumbup1:


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks for the support mate, im giving it 100% now, fingers crossed no injuries or setbacks because i know ive got a lot of growing to do  been up to 16.5 stone before so come on muscle memory LOL


----------



## massmansteve

7 - 3 eggs, 2 fried potatoes

11- protein shake, bagel

1 - 2 chicken breasts tortilla wrap

3- protein shake, peace and 2 oat cakes / pnut butter

6 - chicken cutty

10 - protein shake, 3 egg omlett

aching all over like a bit$h today, night off the gym. gonna hit arms in the morning, Biceps/Triceps. relaxing weekend then ready for mondays Leg sess!


----------



## hilly

those 3 eggs for breaky aint no good pal, add another 5 whites or 20g protein from a whey shake.

aim for 50g protein at each meal IMO rest of diet doesnt look to bad altho fried potato for breaky cud be much improved but it wont kill ya


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks Hilly, still learning when it comes to diet. i know my body prefers high protein, looking at carbs makes my belly grow!

Leg pic to complete the above


----------



## big silver back

massmansteve said:


> 7 - 3 eggs, 2 fried potatoes
> 
> 11- protein shake, bagel
> 
> 1 - 2 chicken breasts tortilla wrap
> 
> 3- protein shake, peace and 2 oat cakes / pnut butter
> 
> 6 - chicken cutty
> 
> 10 - protein shake, 3 egg omlett
> 
> aching all over like a bit$h today, night off the gym. gonna hit arms in the morning, Biceps/Triceps. relaxing weekend then ready for mondays Leg sess!


If it was me mate i'd up your food a bit until after xmas, stick with all the basic heavy movements and concentrate on gaining as much muscle as poss until you start your prep in jan, i'd go for something like this

7.00 200g oats, 45g whey, small banana, t spoon peanut butter

10.00 200g chicken, jacket potato, green salad

1.00 tin of tuna, 2 boiled eggs, 2 rice cakes t soon peanut butter

3.00 same as 10.00

6.00 200g lean steak, jacket potato, veg

9.00 same as 1.00

not sure what time you train but have a pwo drink straight after and your meal within an hr of it, also 4-6lts water a day. if your hungry in the night get another protein drink in you. If you need any help on your prep diet pm me butty :thumb:


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks BSB, your right there buddy. i need to put on a lot of weight, have been up to 16.5 stone before when I was eating well and that was with 500mg sust/400mg decca. But avoiding decca this time because i felt it was putting too much water on me!

Ill have to leave out the Tuna though as im allergic to it, swells up my face and closes my throat!!

Appreciate that, ill be bugging you in Jan then mate  Have to come up for a sess, only down the road


----------



## big silver back

massmansteve said:


> Thanks BSB, your right there buddy. i need to put on a lot of weight, have been up to 16.5 stone before when I was eating well and that was with 500mg sust/400mg decca. But avoiding decca this time because i felt it was putting too much water on me!
> 
> Ill have to leave out the Tuna though as im allergic to it, swells up my face and closes my throat!!
> 
> Appreciate that, ill be bugging you in Jan then mate  Have to come up for a sess, only down the road


Just stick with the chicken and steak then mate, what are you like with other fish though? Dont worry about your weight, go by the mirror its how you look whats important. What i ment was you still got a few months to concentrate on getting some nice lean muscle on before you start your prep :thumbup1: No probs bug away im here to help, we'll def have a sess mate :thumb:


----------



## massmansteve

Today, feeling bloated from my 50g protein shake earlier.

11 - 2 eggs, 3 whites (didnt have any more left)

1pm- 50 protein shake, bagel

3 - pack of tesco finest turkey(yum) in breadroll

6.30 Jacket potato, 100g orange roughy fisk, 100g peas

10 - 3boiled eggs waiting for me in the pan.

cant fit anymore in, feel pregnant today and bruised from my hgh jabs.. well rested though after my lie in.

Thanks Big Silver Back apprecaite the help, will get some more fish in. im fine with everything else. might slip some sardines and wholemeal tost in for a meal during work.


----------



## massmansteve

7 - 5 scrabled eggs(2 yolks)

11- protein shake, bagel

1 - 2 chicken breasts,noodles

3- Roast Beef Sandwitch

6.30 - 200g Roast Beef

10 - protein shake, 3 egg boiled eggs (later)

Trained Legs and Calfs

Leg P: 50kgx12, 100kg x 12, 200kg x 10, 200kg x 12

Hamm Curls 50x 12, 60x 6, 50k x 6, 60 x 5

Hair extensions  3x 12 (60kg - nice slow reps)

Standanding calf raises 150kgx 12, 150kgx 12, 190x9, 270kgx6, 270kg x 7 at that point the machine broke 

Felt shattered going to the gym and sweating like a biach, doing know its its close today or the juice... feeling good, need more food in me tommorrow!!


----------



## massmansteve

Trained Chest and Abs

Flat Bench - 60kg x 12, 80 x9, 100x12, 100x10.. wanted to do more put help back

in bench - 80 x 10, 80x8, 80x6

dumbbell fly - 20kg x 3 sets 12

cable cossovers - 2x 12

weighted ab crunches - 8kg x25

leg raises 3x leg weight

wood chops.. hmm didnt fell it

kettle bell oblique work( wow they are weak  )

feeling great, wondering if i should do dutch style hgh method for a boost.. or be more patient..hmmmm

Diet

7 - 5 egg omelette (2 yolks)

11- protein shake, bagel

1 - 2 chicken breasts,rice

3- 50 protein powder

6 - twister PWO 50g protein

7.00 - chicken dinner

9:00 - 3 egg boiled eggs


----------



## massmansteve

Im up 8lbs so far! well i feel flat and fat. take a look for yourselves but fook feeling strong! upping the cardio thought because the extra weight i notice the burden on my cardiovascular sys


----------



## massmansteve

Great pump today, back and biceps. Feeling great, todays workout

4 ses up pullups 10x bw each(last 2 assisted)

bent over rows went light 30kg 3x 8-12

shrugs 100kgx12, 150kg x 8, 125x9

db slow shrugs 10kg x12, 17.5 x 12

cable rows 60 kg x 4 (8-12 reps)

hammer curls 17.5k x 3sets of 14

hammerstrength preacher curls 17.5 x 12

wrist hurting at this point(right hand, did from start)

2x cable consentration curl, fogotten how good these are

feeling strong, great pump, good mood until i get hungry!! GRR lol


----------



## glanzav

what class you doing im thinking of doing the show

but enjoying the natural life atm until xmas so gonna wait and see


----------



## massmansteve

Prob do first timers bro. I have no idea what weight i am gong to be, its bulk now until xmas and then diet hard for the show. weight is coming back fast, still 2.5 stone off where i have been.. come n muscle memory!!

go for it bro. you looking sharp in your avatar, V thick


----------



## big silver back

massmansteve said:


> Prob do first timers bro. I have no idea what weight i am gong to be, its bulk now until xmas and then diet hard for the show. weight is coming back fast, still 2.5 stone off where i have been.. come n muscle memory!!
> 
> go for it bro. you looking sharp in your avatar, V thick


 Always a good standard in the 1st timers so remember what i said mate dont worry about bodyweight, go by the mirror :thumbup1: shaping up nicely in your last pic mate, not sure about the camera angle though!!!! :lol:


----------



## massmansteve

Yea i think the september has been better then the barry, but all depends on the year. It was packed last year in Barry, no where to sit!

Thanks dude, how much weight did you drop for the comp out of interest. carrying plenty on my belly. lol

Camera angle, yea bit dodgy, im blaming the Miss for not being there to take the snap


----------



## big silver back

massmansteve said:


> Yea i think the september has been better then the barry, but all depends on the year. It was packed last year in Barry, no where to sit!
> 
> Thanks dude, how much weight did you drop for the comp out of interest. carrying plenty on my belly. lol
> 
> Camera angle, yea bit dodgy, im blaming the Miss for not being there to take the snap


I went from 22st to 13st 8lb mate, nightmare!!!


----------



## massmansteve

now that sounds painful buddy.!!

Good session today, cudnt do enough and got carried away

5 sets of shoulder press 70kg x 12

lat raises 15kg x 3 sets

cable lat raises 3x 15-20 reps burn burn burn baby

hammerstrength tricep machine 80kgx 3 sets of 7-8 (feeling sore at this point)

cable pushdowns 4x 8-10 reps.

35min cardio

all done PWO twister shake, steak and rice hour later..

ready for 3 eggs and bed


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt.

massmansteve said:


> now that sounds painful buddy.!!
> 
> Good session today, cudnt do enough and got carried away
> 
> 5 sets of shoulder press 70kg x 12
> 
> lat raises 15kg x 3 sets
> 
> cable lat raises 3x 15-20 reps burn burn burn baby
> 
> hammerstrength tricep machine 80kgx 3 sets of 7-8 (feeling sore at this point)
> 
> cable pushdowns 4x 8-10 reps.
> 
> 35min cardio
> 
> all done PWO twister shake, steak and rice hour later..
> 
> ready for 3 eggs and bed


hey m8 looking gd,

im looking to do the same show so will be watching with interest and gd luck

cheers g


----------



## massmansteve

Thats fella, still got a long way to go.. just eating my ass off and pushing it hard in the gym every time.

What category you going for Gareth? good luck!!


----------



## massmansteve

Busy weekend doing man stuff, erected over 30foot of feather board fencing.. 190 nails! wrist are sore, i thought it might be the HGH again because my ankles are also feeling funny, but im putting it down to the hard work.

Legs tomorrow, haven't eating week this weekend, just 4 meals in due to working.

Im up 9lbs so far in 3 weeks. Amen OXYS


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt.

probably first timers and urself?


----------



## massmansteve

Same here buddy looking forward to the journey to get there.. apart from the dieting. lol


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt.

yeah should be eventful lol u got any1 coaching u or u goin it alone?


----------



## massmansteve

Coaching just from here dude. And my mate is one of the judges, so he can help with my routiin and rules etc. How about yourself?


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt.

info off a few friends but nothing really yet. need to find someone thou. where u from?


----------



## massmansteve

Haven't posted for a few days, feeling the stress of gaining. LOL bit sore ankles and wrists from HGH, training going strong, weights flying up.

Chest last night

flat bench 100 x 12 for 3 sets

incline benhc 70x 10 for 3 sets

dips BW x 2 for 8 reps

st bar triceps pushdowns 55kg 3 sets of 12

some ab cruunches

25min cardio

Think i need to work more on the triceps and side delts, fronts seem to be over developed, also switching to dumbell pressing for few weeks.. trying to learn more about my body and weakpoints.......


----------



## massmansteve

Stopped all milk today, nothing in t or coffee, got to say im convinced now im lactose intollerent! feeling much better and appertite up no more bloat!

Legs tonight

Leg press

100x 25

200kg x 25

200kg x 20

240kg x 7 (fk that felt heavy)

Squat Machine

100kg x 12 for 3 sets ( just wanted to try it. i miss my squatting)

DB shoulder press

20x12

25x 12

37.5 x 8

37.5 x 6

seated lateral raises

10kg nice slow form 3 sets 10,10,8

Revese pecdec

55k x 10

40k x 12

45k x 8

Overhead tricep extension

55kg x 20

60kg x 15

60x x 10 superset with rope pushdown

60 x 10 superset with rope pushdowns til failure

Good workout, felt strong and recovery was supurb. Had a discussion about weak points and feel like i need to pac a lot more onto my Triceps and side delts, back is overpowering these.. any comments welcomed!! ???

stocked up today got 23 chickens breats  cant beat raeal good!!


----------



## big silver back

massmansteve said:


> Stopped all milk today, nothing in t or coffee, got to say im convinced now im lactose intollerent! feeling much better and appertite up no more bloat!
> 
> Legs tonight
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 100x 25
> 
> 200kg x 25
> 
> 200kg x 20
> 
> 240kg x 7 (fk that felt heavy)
> 
> Squat Machine
> 
> 100kg x 12 for 3 sets ( just wanted to try it. i miss my squatting)
> 
> DB shoulder press
> 
> 20x12
> 
> 25x 12
> 
> 37.5 x 8
> 
> 37.5 x 6
> 
> seated lateral raises
> 
> 10kg nice slow form 3 sets 10,10,8
> 
> Revese pecdec
> 
> 55k x 10
> 
> 40k x 12
> 
> 45k x 8
> 
> Overhead tricep extension
> 
> 55kg x 20
> 
> 60kg x 15
> 
> 60x x 10 superset with rope pushdown
> 
> 60 x 10 superset with rope pushdowns til failure
> 
> Good workout, felt strong and recovery was supurb. Had a discussion about weak points and feel like i need to pac a lot more onto my Triceps and side delts, back is overpowering these.. any comments welcomed!! ???
> 
> stocked up today got 23 chickens breats  cant beat raeal good!!


Get some pics of the compuslarys up mate, then we can see what your week points are :thumbup1:


----------



## massmansteve

Good ideal, sometimes the most obvious answers are there right there.. lol ill get some done over the weekend, thanks m8


----------



## massmansteve

Busy weekend or eating and construction around the house

got problem with my hip, really hurting when i move my leg laterally  also wrists and ankles sore, i thik the HGH causing this.

Gonna get some compulsory pics up this week!! too exhausted today


----------



## massmansteve

Great Session tonight LEGS

Leg Press 5 sets of 20 reps with 200! BURN baby should release some Growth

Ham curls 5 sets of 6, 55kg

seated calf raises 3 sets of 12 with 25kg

standing calf raises 3 sets of 12 with stack + 50kg ontop

Abs, crucnhes to finish

20min static bike

Eaten spot on, nips are sore today, started Nolvadex, must to getting saturated with test from the slower esters of test.... 40mg nolva today, but gonna take another 20mg tonight and same tommorrow until they are back to normal, maybe arimidex too? i have some here.. what you think guys..?


----------



## massmansteve

Some Progress pictures, up 1stone now so far, got another stone to go before i reach my previous max, but its not about the numbers!

Some compulsory poses, not kidding myself i think i still got to add a lot more mass to arms, chest and my back is overpowering... some comments i got from the gym and knocked my confidence but rather know what i need to do now rather then later... they way im feeling tonight september comp might be better then may.. hmm


----------



## big silver back

Good base to work on there mate, you look much better in these than the last dodgy pic :whistling: First i'd say you can easily make the first timers in may, you look quite lean so shouldn't be that hard a prep, a solid 12 week prep and you would look the dogs b0lloxs mate :thumbup1: As far as week points, i think you need to bring your arms up a little be carefull of overtraining them, i train my arms once every 2 weeks if do them any more they shrink!! As long as you hammer chest and back your arms will grow imo. Other than that everything looks ok, when you get in condition more seperation in your quads, chest, delts and tighter abs etc you will look twice the size! Like i said dont worry about weight just how you look, condition is everything on stage mate


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks Coach put me in a better frame of mind! this sport plays tricks on your mind im telling you. haha

yea less dodgy pics this time LOL

Will concentrate on the arms more, been finding hard to hit them hard because of my wrists very uncomfortable on the HGH......


----------



## massmansteve

Another Great session tonight, did some chest.

Flat Bench

60k 12rep

90k 8 rep

110k 8 rep

120k 2 rep

100k 6 rep

umm didnt want to stop, loads of energy today!

Hammer inclince press

40k 15 rep

50k 12 rep

50k 12 rep

cable xover

55kg 3 sets of 12

tricep over head cable extensions

60kg 12 reps

65k 10 reps

50k 10 reps 30x 10, 20k x 8 reps (drop set brunout)

Tricep DB hammer extensions

10kg 3 sets of 12 slow to get a nice stretch on

Great workout, feeling great now!!

only prob gyno setting in to up to 80mg nolvadex day, any tips on other ways to combat this?


----------



## massmansteve

Feeling great again, eating well and some good lifting!

Flat Bench

60k x 14 reps

90k x 10

110 x 12 reps

120 x 4 easy reps 

Incline Bench

60 x 12

60x 12 slow reps

not much weight here just slow tempo to get use to the movement

Cable x over

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x 8

heavy tri pushdowns

80 x 10

80 x 8

cable overhead extensions

60 x 10

50 x 10

pump was obcene by now and triceps totally wiped.

happy with my bench, felt plenty left in the tank. decided to enter Powlifting comp in april too, Won it 2 year ago with a lesser bench 150k (with bench shirt - adds 30-40k on a good day  )

Last session tommorrow before 12 days in the sun  life is hard. haha Will train when im away though, already piad membership for the week!


----------



## massmansteve

Back From my Holls managed to train twice with some russians! interesting..

Did bench , incline smith press, dumbell fly, skull crushers and some rope pushdowns in my old gym. Just training what i feel like for a week because im off again in a week to egypt.

Feeling good and Tan always helps  not lost much strength but a bit of weight from eating veggy all week.


----------



## massmansteve

Good Week of training, hi biceps hard twice, just getting back into it after my holiday. Getting back to the eating is the hard part at the moment..

Away for another two weeks, then its all hands on deck.

Decide ill be doing dutches Blast method from the 29th December for 5 days  will document more detailed posts here everyday then


----------



## bigsteve1974

massmansteve said:


> Busy weekend doing man stuff, erected over 30foot of feather board fencing.. 190 nails! wrist are sore, i thought it might be the HGH again because my ankles are also feeling funny, but im putting it down to the hard work.
> 
> Legs tomorrow, haven't eating week this weekend, just 4 meals in due to working.
> 
> Im up 9lbs so far in 3 weeks. Amen OXYS


why worry about how much weight your putting on.. i wouldnt even worry... it means nothing 9lb will be mainly water in such a short space of time.....

:whistling:


----------



## bigsteve1974

massmansteve said:


> Feeling great again, eating well and some good lifting!
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> 60k x 14 reps
> 
> 90k x 10
> 
> 110 x 12 reps
> 
> 120 x 4 easy reps
> 
> Incline Bench
> 
> 60 x 12
> 
> 60x 12 slow reps
> 
> not much weight here just slow tempo to get use to the movement
> 
> Cable x over
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 8
> 
> heavy tri pushdowns
> 
> 80 x 10
> 
> 80 x 8
> 
> cable overhead extensions
> 
> 60 x 10
> 
> 50 x 10
> 
> pump was obcene by now and triceps totally wiped.
> 
> happy with my bench, felt plenty left in the tank. decided to enter Powlifting comp in april too, Won it 2 year ago with a lesser bench 150k (with bench shirt - adds 30-40k on a good day  )
> 
> Last session tommorrow before 12 days in the sun  life is hard. haha Will train when im away though, already piad membership for the week!


first of all mate i would make the decision wether you want to be power lifter or bodybuilder. then put 100% into it.. if you are serious about bodybuilding then you can easily put on a good size between now and januray then start dieting febuary.. if you are consistent in eating and training then you will be surprised how quick you can gain muscle... BUT everything must be 100% bang on eating sleeping training...?

personally i would go for the may show then see what you look like and take it from there

steve


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks for the input Steve, your right even though i know I could easily win the PL comp. I need to stick to my plan and like you say give the bodybuilding 100%.


----------



## massmansteve

Trained Shoulders and Triceps

Seated Mill Press

30k x 12

40x x 8

65k x 8

65k x 8

Cable Side Extensions

30k x 12

30k x 15

30k x 12

Buring like fk a tthis point

Seated db raises

10 x 12

10k x 8

10x 8

not about the weigh , its about getting them burning and isolating the outer head!

Preacher Curls

40x 12

40x 8

50 x 6

seated db curls

15k x 12

15k x 10

15k x 8


----------



## big silver back

bigsteve1974 said:


> first of all mate i would make the decision wether you want to be power lifter or bodybuilder. then put 100% into it.. if you are serious about bodybuilding then you can easily put on a good size between now and januray then start dieting febuary.. if you are consistent in eating and training then you will be surprised how quick you can gain muscle... BUT everything must be 100% bang on eating sleeping training...?
> 
> personally i would go for the may show then see what you look like and take it from there
> 
> steve


Steve dont tell me you dont put a bit of extra weight on bar from time to time? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Inno

Good luck with this I am looking to compete next year as well, thinking of entering the UKBFF North West Classis Class around March/April.

I look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks Inno, on holiday mode now for a week. hate this british winter. Back 100% onto it in a week. Give me training partner a rest, keep burnig them out

Big Back Silver, we'll have to have a training sess around xmas if you up for it mate?


----------



## big silver back

massmansteve said:


> Thanks Inno, on holiday mode now for a week. hate this british winter. Back 100% onto it in a week. Give me training partner a rest, keep burnig them out
> 
> Big Back Silver, we'll have to have a training sess around xmas if you up for it mate?


For sure mate, always looking for another victim!! :devil2: :lol: I gotta agree with Steve bodybuilding is not powerlifting but with a powerlifting background i always try to incorpirate the two, Franco Columbo always did it. All the major compound lifts heavy and low reps and then add all the other principles after, E.g. this is what i do at the moment. 2 day on, 1 day off split

Chest

Bench press 1x1, 1x8, 1x6, 3x4

Incline press 3x12

DB flyes 3x15 supersetted with weighted dips 3x15

Press up (weighted) feet up 3x failier

Triceps

Scullcruchers 4x12

Legs

Squats 1x10, 1x8, 1x6, 3x4

Hack squats 3x12

Leg extension 3x15 supersetted with lunges 3x15

Leg press 3x failier

Leg curls 3x15 supersetted with stiff leg deadlifts 3x failier

Shoulders

Standing military press 1x10, 1x8, 1x6, 3x4

Lateral raises 3x12

Upright rows 3x15

DB shrugs 3x15 supersetted with bent over laterals 3x15

Calfs

Standing toe raise 4x failier

seated toe raise 4x failier

Back

Deadlifts 1x10, 1x8, 1x6, 3x4

Chins 3x12

Bent over rows 3x15 supersetted with seated rows 3x15

Straight arm pulldowns 3x failier

Close grip pulldowns 3x failier

Biceps

Curls 4x15

Im not saying its for everyone but its doin the job for me at the moment :thumbup1:


----------



## massmansteve

Thats a nice split bro, willig victim here..haha

I agree with you on the powerlifting movements/low reps. I seem to make much better progress keeping the reps low on these big compound movements. Recently i started doing mill pressing with low reps also and thats helped my triceps no end, much fuller and coupled with skull crushers the long head is coming out nicely.


----------



## massmansteve

Back from Holls and raring to go. Contemplating starting a growth blast tommorrow, will outline the plan later.. Cant wait to get back training.


----------



## massmansteve

Blast started, 20iu today HGH.. will post the results.......


----------



## big silver back

massmansteve said:


> Blast started, 20iu today HGH.. will post the results.......


How long is your blast for mate? What do you hope to acheive from it? Everything i have read on hgh says that the best dosage for muscle building is 4-5ius a day, any more than that is a waste although blasts do seem to be all the rage lately! And i know quite a few poeple who take 10+ ius a day and tbh they dont look any different from increasing their dosage so i dont know what to think, be interesting to see how you get on. By the way what one are you using?


----------



## massmansteve

Hiya matey, im doing a 5 day blast, 20,20,20,40,40iu. I have just been doing a low dose of 2.5iu and feeling the recovery and wellbeing beinifts from it. Thought id give this a go after reading Scotts stuff on the subject. Im running Kingtropin for this.


----------



## hilly

i had good results running 15/15/20/25/25. make sure protein is high 400gish, lots of amino acids, vit c high doses 3g per day etc. keep water intake high and hit the training hard.

also make sure to be running some form of orals or fast acting gear in higher doses for 5 day of blast and 10 days following IMO.

how are u finding the kigs to inject. have heard a few report red lumps and soreness


----------



## massmansteve

400g protein, fek, i better get a few more shakes inbetween meals then. struggling to get 300g cuz the water intake is bloating my stomach out like a space hooper.

I will add Prop in 2ml a day then, contemplated 25mg dbol / 25mg oxy but im afraid my BP would go off the chart. its high as it stands today 170/78, but vit E and C are both High.

Kigs are ok on normal doses, but i do have redness and feels lumpy today, cud feel it with my lifting belt on


----------



## big silver back

massmansteve said:


> Hiya matey, im doing a 5 day blast, 20,20,20,40,40iu. I have just been doing a low dose of 2.5iu and feeling the recovery and wellbeing beinifts from it. Thought id give this a go after reading Scotts stuff on the subject. Im running Kingtropin for this.


Its all a bit to hardcore for me, all this blasting!!! lol. Good luck with it butty


----------



## massmansteve

5 Day Blast with Notes and Pictures

Day 1 - 20iu

Weight: 95kg

Right Arm: 15.9"

Left Arm: 16"

Calf R: 15.7"

Calf L: 16.1"

Belly: 40" ffs! shocked at this

Quad: 24"

Chest 45.5"

Day 2 - 20iu

Weight: 97kg

notes:- Bloated, red blotches

Day 3 - 20iu

Weight: 100kg

Right arm: 16"

Left arm: 16.3"

Chest: 46.1"

Belly: 40.1"

Day 4 -20iu

Weight: 100kg

Day 5 - 20iu

weight:101kg

Right arm: 16.4"

Left: 16.5

Belly: 40"

Chest 46.4"

Day 1




























Day 5





































General notes

Eating around 300g of protein, couldn't go higher because my stomach was bloated and morning sickness(like having a growth baby in my tum tum LOL)

day 4, 5 ankles were mega swollen and wrists hurting on waking, day 6 ankles are ok but cudnt feel both my hands on waking.

Got 3g vit C, 1g vit E day and 5 litres of water a day.


----------



## hilly

whats all the red marks on stomach pal? you using kigs?


----------



## massmansteve

sure was mate kigs, will use hyge next time to compare, and ill follow scotts dosing to the T.


----------



## massmansteve

Still suffering from swollen ankes and my body is struggling with the extra weight at the moment. this weeks training should be interesting.. debating whether to try some frusimide to get this water off..hmm


----------



## big silver back

Dont know if its the lighting in the pics but it looks like you made improvements from that blast, a bit pricey tho i bet!! Dont think i'll ever try anything like that but its great seeing how others get on with these methods


----------



## massmansteve

Wasnt as expensive as i thought, after all i wont be doing any more now till next month. Gonna do another blast in 3 weeks then its just test and diet till the comp. might switch to viramon the last few weeks, depending on how much pain i get from the jabs. although im confident it will be a lot less the UG prop.

did back and biceps tonigh

Wide slow pulldowsn

55kg x 3 sets of 12

Single arm pulley pulldowns

50kg x 3 sets of 12

wide grip low rows (consentrating on my weak lower and mid back now)

60k x 3 sets of 8

21's

30kg 7,7,6

st barbell curls 30kg x 3, 17.5 x 5, 17.5x 5

cable curls

20kg x 15 for 3 sets

Dropped the weights now after thinking i want to get as much blood into the muscles after the blast to shuttle vitamins and elctrolytes into the new cells..

feeling amazing after the growth in the gym that is, all day i been struggling with my back and hips aching like a bi$ch 

Did HIT cardio on x trainer and 35min on static bike


----------



## Incredible Bulk

not to be a cnt but do you think for the price of the GH blast, the results were actually worth it for your level of development

i'm not seeing much if any difference between the pics, the high bf% also makes this much harder to tell


----------



## massmansteve

I guess ill only see when i start cutting in Jan, but for the strength increase and size(provided i keep it) then it will be worth it. Besides i have been using a box a month, so this way i did 20iu less then a box in a week, same cost..


----------



## big silver back

I to tight to spend on growth food cost me enough, especialy when prepping! Stick with the basics me but im starting to wonder now is it enough... even the first timers are on the big boy stuff!!! ha ha


----------



## massmansteve

True true, i havent added up my supp spend. just throwing everything at this 6 month to stage idea. Low doses of GH I haven't rated highly... I wouldn't worry mate your a Big Boy without the big boy stuff. haha


----------



## big silver back

Ha ha cheers mate. A bit happier now because i've been told i can do the novice class, i was a bit concerned about doing the class 3 mr so who know mate we maybe competing together!!!


----------



## massmansteve

Haha i think id say im way off your shape buddy.. buy hey watch out i might be totally balanced and have amazing stirations all over that will just blow the judges away... yea right  are you doing the Barry show buddy?


----------



## big silver back

Mate you dont know whats under there untill you shift the fat on top, you do your prep right and you'll be amazed in what you'll acheive! Its all about disaplin and how hard and strict you can diet, dont give up and keep your eye on the prize and you'll do ok. Yep im hoping to do the barry show but ive got quite a bad shoulder injury at the moment, ive had 3 weeks off training and im gonna rest it now until after xmas so if its better i'll start my prep in january so fingers crossed


----------



## massmansteve

True, staying positive, eating my protein and avoiding all this CAKE thats floating around home and work. LOL women are so weak and not displined. well the birds i know anyway, im sure theres plenty of fit disiplind on here  

Trained Chest and Triceps tonight new exercises always the best!

Floor Press

20kx 15

27,5k x 12

30k x 12 light getting use to the movement, but hell of a pump

Machine flys

50 x 12

55x 12

60x 9

Hammer decline chest

40x 15

50k x 12

60 x 12

Cable Pushdowns

50k x 15

50x x 10

45 x 12

overhead st bar extensions

60x 12

60 x 12

65 x 12

1 arm strict extensions

30 x 12 for 3 sets

pretty light sess, consentratinig on higher reps and also more on the movement these days. learning a lot from my new training buddy, never ached to much in my life!

some aches, ankle swelling coming down thankfully so is my waist, its down an inch since the blast and my weight is the same


----------



## massmansteve

Good Week training so far, legs tommorrow. Had tight hammstring this weeek. Changing test esters is working wonders, gyno creping back to letrozole..

Weights all up again post Blast. I am amazed at the strength gains I gained. Lost 6lbs, all water, no more swollen ankles thankgod and not looking at the scale from now on!

Just gonna post my thoughts and interesting lifts, getting hard to post each workout... Mentally tough week but my training partner is worth his weight in gold, really pushing me..

Starting to up cardio now 4x week tredmill work and 15min HIIIT..

Main thoughts this week...

Will I be ready in time....? not enough muscle...? now can i eat again I just ate... ? arhh is it worth it .. ?

hour back on the forum reading.... Back on course.. lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

your only worry should be shifting the fat and coming in with some sort of conditioning.

me and RACK both came down from fatty fat fck size (20%bf minimum) and we took a big hit on muscle to lose what we could....we both missed the conditioning but the 2nd show i was a lot bigger and a lot leaner.

you will learn through your first prep why being so far out of condition leads to a nightmare 16+ weeks.

stick to it and keep your head down, you'll be fine...


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks fella, that helps a lot at least im not the only one 

will keep at the cardio, clean eating and keep patient.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good lad, we're all rooting for you


----------



## massmansteve

Thankyou fella, means a lot coming from someone who has been there an done it!!


----------



## massmansteve

Been a while chaps. Changed a lot's of things.. training consistency letting me down and diet is cooking me just eating enough protein. Turning it around now after sticking my head in the sand for too long! cardio is great, on the running machine daily/bike. Feeling small and cant see how ill get to the finished product! will be back posting next week diet and training.. Hope everyone else is on track for the NABBA, May 22nd! Yikes it will be here before we know it


----------



## big silver back

Stay focused mate, its hell of a challange bit when your up on that stage in the best shape of your life it will all be worth it


----------



## massmansteve

Back here after a very busy time with work, training and life in general.

Trained Chest, Triceps Last night

Back and Biceps

Strength a bit down but at least the cardio now has started 45min cardio each day and started my ECA stack after seen some others on here who will be competing with abs! given me a bit of a fright! <-- thanks i needed it!

Training is good, short and intense as i can make it, training partner has bummed out due to other commitments so im flat out 45min sessions with some heavy rock to get me going!

All good, keeping it simple now( thanks Big silver back!!)

Eating has been good, however i have developed morning sickness! thrown up water twice now! fking odd, gonna see how it goes rest of the week after dropping dairy and watching what i eat.

Ill get some pics up promise!


----------



## big silver back

massmansteve said:


> Back here after a very busy time with work, training and life in general.
> 
> Trained Chest, Triceps Last night
> 
> Back and Biceps
> 
> Strength a bit down but at least the cardio now has started 45min cardio each day and started my ECA stack after seen some others on here who will be competing with abs! given me a bit of a fright! <-- thanks i needed it!
> 
> Training is good, short and intense as i can make it, training partner has bummed out due to other commitments so im flat out 45min sessions with some heavy rock to get me going!
> 
> All good, keeping it simple now( thanks Big silver back!!)
> 
> Eating has been good, however i have developed morning sickness! thrown up water twice now! fking odd, gonna see how it goes rest of the week after dropping dairy and watching what i eat.
> 
> Ill get some pics up promise!


More than likely the ECA stack making you feel sick, it'll pass mate


----------



## massmansteve

Could be bro, but its been off and on before the stack.. i thought it was some soluable painkillers triggering it, then i thought its milk. lol gonna try some antiacid tabs see if that helps and ask GP - might as well pay enough taxes. lol


----------



## massmansteve

Stomach fine today, strange.. eaten well

Wholemeal toast , 2 eggs

3x 45g protein shakes

2 chicken breaks

100g cheese (too much fat i know)

bacon, pasta, nuts

too tired to write it in meal form, just getting back into eating, bumped up to 1g test E now and my appertite is picking up

Legs tonight

Leg press 250k 4 sets of 15

Calf raises 280kg 4 sets of 10

leg extensions 3 x 12 slow reps (90k)

SLDL, hamm curls (light becuase hamms been playing up but on the mend)

Situps, leg lifts, planks all for 4 sets of 15 ( plank were 15 sec static holds)

25min cardio after training

Shattered, shoulders tommorrow!

dropping ECA, will implement in a few weeks - dont want to saturate my receptors..


----------



## massmansteve

Today's Pics, 17 weeks to go. But need feedback cuz my mind playing tricks on me, am i gonna end up too small.. hmmm always easier in the audience. lol


----------



## big silver back

Dropped a good bit of fat since the last pics, your on your way now! You wanna start thinking about being a bit cleaner with your diet now though, get rid of the bacon, pasta, cheese either jacket potato or rice and white meat or lean steak. 16 weeks left so still plenty of time to do the bizz!!!


----------



## massmansteve

yea too right bro. I was having a bit of a cheat day because of my stomach, i wanted to get the Kcals down me for leg training haha

Slowly re-jigging the diet. will post of the new plan.

Hope all is well with you. thanks for the support.


----------



## massmansteve

Diet Changes, feel i really need to tighten up on the diet now.. following this plan now

8am - 100g Oats/Handfull of raisens + 6 boiled eggs(2yolks)

10:30 - 45g ON Whey Protein / 2 Wholemeal Toast / 1 Tin Sardines

12:30 - 2 chicken breast / 100g basmatti Rice

3pm - 45g ON Why Protein / 2 Oat Cakes / 15g nat Pnut butter

6pm - Twister PWO 60g protein

7pm - 1 Sweet Potato / 200g frozen peas / 150g Hadock or Salmon / 45g protein shake

10pm - 50g unsalted nuts / 45g Protein shake

Got no problem eating the same everyday, but could do with some ideas here.


----------



## big silver back

massmansteve said:


> Diet Changes, feel i really need to tighten up on the diet now.. following this plan now
> 
> 8am - 100g Oats/Handfull of raisens + 6 boiled eggs(2yolks)
> 
> 10:30 - 45g ON Whey Protein / 2 Wholemeal Toast / 1 Tin Sardines
> 
> 12:30 - 2 chicken breast / 100g basmatti Rice
> 
> 3pm - 45g ON Why Protein / 2 Oat Cakes / 15g nat Pnut butter
> 
> 6pm - Twister PWO 60g protein
> 
> 7pm - 1 Sweet Potato / 200g frozen peas / 150g Hadock or Salmon / 45g protein shake
> 
> 10pm - 50g unsalted nuts / 45g Protein shake
> 
> Got no problem eating the same everyday, but could do with some ideas here.


Now thats more like it!!! Diet is pretty good there mate, when your bored just change the meats and veg.... steak and broc, turkey and green beens, chicken and green salad, etc. I tend to eat the same meals day in day out mainly because im a lazy fcuker and just cook a load of the same thing and wack it in the fridge! But nobody said dieting has got to be too boring as long as you dont mind cooking. Stick to that though and have your one cheat meal a week and you'll do ok.


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks buddy, getting there slowly. also sticking to the same stuff cuz im lazy haha. food becomes energy and not enjoyment at that stage. LOL

do you cook up a load of meat and rice etc at the beginning of the week or as you go along? been speaking with a few people in the gym who freeze their cooked meat and then take it out in the morning for eating, also keep a load of cooked rice in the fridge for the week.id be a bit dubious about food poisoning. lol


----------



## big silver back

I cook a load of chicken breasts in the steamer then weigh them out, put them into tubs and then in the fridge. Usually about 3 days worth at a time, i dont eat a lot of carbs on a prep anyway so usually rice cakes and peanut butter ill do.... eat anything else and i get fat!!


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks buddy, how long do they take to steam then? i usually only steam my fish. lol Im the same with carbs, just need to look at them and they go straight to my belly!


----------



## big silver back

massmansteve said:


> Thanks buddy, how long do they take to steam then? i usually only steam my fish. lol Im the same with carbs, just need to look at them and they go straight to my belly!


20 mins and thet are done, taste good steamed to!


----------



## FATBOY

rice is good for about two days in the fridge


----------



## nickolley2k6

big silver back, im sure you can only do the novice class in nabba if you avnt placed top 3 in anyother class, to be honest mate youd look out of place as a novice anyway your a ****ing monster lol. good luck.


----------



## big silver back

nickolley2k6 said:


> big silver back, im sure you can only do the novice class in nabba if you avnt placed top 3 in anyother class, to be honest mate youd look out of place as a novice anyway your a ****ing monster lol. good luck.


Thanks for the compliment mate much appreciated. I thought the exact same thing and was all set to do the class 3 mr's, then was told by the area rep that i could do the novice because i have'nt placed in a Nabba show. So i opted for that and maybe get in invite to the britian? Fingers crossed


----------



## nickolley2k6

in tha case go for it lol, did u used to train with carl coffee down active bodies? i thought i recognised you down portalbot .


----------



## big silver back

nickolley2k6 said:


> in tha case go for it lol, did u used to train with carl coffee down active bodies? i thought i recognised you down portalbot .


Yes mate, small world aint it, you still training there?


----------



## nickolley2k6

yeah i started back down there a few months ago, i was training up dragons but it closed down, its the only hardcore gym left in merthyr lol. i couldnt believe it was you first of all lol how much weight av u lost?


----------



## big silver back

nickolley2k6 said:


> yeah i started back down there a few months ago, i was training up dragons but it closed down, its the only hardcore gym left in merthyr lol. i couldnt believe it was you first of all lol how much weight av u lost?


Its a good gym, Kirk owns it now dont he? I lost nearly 8st for the welsh put a bit back on but staying in half tidy shape now, no more 22st for me!! lol Cant believe Dragons is shut me and Carl trained up there for a while to, i liked it up there


----------



## big silver back

Anyway back to the journal, what kind of cardio you doing mate?


----------



## massmansteve

Sorry chaps, my email subscription hasnt been coming through.

Great week training! the weights are on the way up and the BF is coming down, slow but surely.

Gonna try and steam some chicken next week, chaos atm putting in a new kitchen and working and training and cardio. but to be honest im loving it, really feel like im achieving something atm. Thanks for the support!

Cardio wise, its 25min powerwalking with the dog, and 25min on the tredmill everdayday. some new PB's this week

320kg calf raises for 12's

db presses 50kg (hardest part was getting the bells up..) another training partner burnout so im on my own with my ipod, very concentrated though 1g of sust makes you feel like a warrior. lol back down to 750mg next week its a bit OTT.


----------



## massmansteve

Pic Update



















from these im cleaning up the diet and removing anything that is remotly processed and upping the cardio with some effedrine(starting earlier then planned) Strength still going up even while dropping BF, I love you Sustanon! LOL heads gone a bit loopy as you can see.. looking foward to switching to propianote and masterone   let the hardness begin


----------



## big silver back

Wow thats a massive difference mate


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks Buddy! diet isnt spot on either so thats motivating me now to get things 100%..


----------



## massmansteve

Been off training for 4days and eating crap  bloody man flu. just hope it doesn't go to my chest, over the worst now and back to the gym tommorrow.. worst timing !


----------



## massmansteve

Diet spot on, cardio slowly increasing.. shaping up nicely. not pushing too hard in the gym now just consentrating on removing this flabber... 

atm

40min cardio AM + ECA x3

another 30min after training

Gyming 4 times a week.

keeping it simple and trying not to feel as small .. lol


----------



## big silver back

Glad to see everythings going to plan but i would keep your training as hard and heavy as possible for as long as possible, keep thinking size size SIZE!!!!


----------



## OJay

I agree with what big silver back said about heavy training, that's what will help you lose fat also mate keep that intensity there what built the muscle in the first place


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks Guys, spot on advice as every.. it has been a slow process for me realising how much cardio, spot on diet and training is needed. But i am certainly getting into the swing of things and making it all part of my daily routine.

Back and Biceps today

Chinups 4xbw 2 sets of negatives at the end

Cable rows

Incline Bent over rows

St- barbell curls

Seated incline dumbell curls

Hammerstrength machines curls

Core + 40min tredmill


----------



## massmansteve

BF dropping now, even though weight hasnt gone down that much some diet changes this week

7am BCAA - Cardio 40min - BCAA

8am - 100g Oats/Handfull of Blueberrys + Protein shake (sick of eggs )

10:30 - 2 chicken breast / 3 rice cakes or 2 oat cakes

12:30 - 2 chicken breast / 100g basmatti Rice

3pm - 45g ON Why Protein / Banana

6pm - PWO 60g protein shake

7pm - 1 Sweet Potato / 200g frozen peas / 150g Hadock or Salmon / 45g protein shake / sugar free jelly (give me something to look forward to LOL)

10pm - 45g Protein shake

Think i got to many shakes in there, seems to be working but any idea's. Cant touch cottage cheese or Tuna  maybe more fish with rice?


----------



## massmansteve

Todays groundhog day

7am - fat burners

40min tredmill

8:30 - 75g Oats, handfull blueberrys, 42g protein shake

10:30 - 100g grilled chicken / rice (bit of marmite now to flavour)

1pm - same as 10:30

3pm - bannan 42g protein shake

5pm -

Flat bnech (80x12) (100x12) 110x12 110x8

Hammer chest press(incline) 80kx12 120x10 120x8

seated cable crossovers x8 x8 x8

Weighted Dips 20k+bw x 10 , bwx8 , bw x 8 (60rest after each)

Tricep hammerstrength machine 120k x 12, 120x 12 (hard on my elbows.. moving on)

St bar pushdowns(strict form) x9 x8 x6 (no weight on the stack)

30 min cardio

6:30 - PWO

7pm - 100g white roughy, sweet potato(half), 100g peas

9pm - Protein shake 42g, spoonful of pnut butter, 4 pineapple chunks


----------



## massmansteve

Will get some pic updates done over the weekend, fat is burning off but not fast enough, thinking of replacing rice with ricecakes and adding 2 sugar free jellys a day to help fill me up + keep me sane.. diet is hard and im hungry! Grrr doesnt help having people in work eating crap all day and offering treats every couple hours! no wonder they are fat and they keep complaining they dont know why! ROFL


----------



## massmansteve

Some pics tonight, its coming up to 7 weeks this week and im starting to panic.. come on fat shift yourself! cardio 2x should start helping from here onwards(hopefully)


----------



## massmansteve

Today was

7am 35min cardio on bike

8:30 - 4 scrambled eggs + one wholemeal slice of bread + 42g protein shake

11 - 4 rice cakes with 2 tbl spoon of nat pnut butter, 42g protein shake

1pm - 100g chicken, sugar free jelly and handful of strawberry (rice had gone bad)

3pm - 1 banna, 42g protein shake

5pm train

st barbel curls 30kg x 12, 30kg x 12, 30kg x10

seated incline dumbell curls 15kg x 10, 15kg x 11, 15kg x 8

machine preachers 15kgx10, 15x kgx 8, 15kg x 8 drop set to 10kg x 8

French press 15kg x 12, 20kg x 10, 15kg x 8

hammerstrenghth dips 95kg x 9 95kg x 8 95kg x 6

4bw dips straight after above

st barbell pushdowns 100kg x 10, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

35min incline cardio on running machine

6:30 - 100g fish, sweet potato roasted with garlic, 50g pineapple

NOW - hungry....  next meal will be ceasien protein shake and sugar free jelly.


----------



## massmansteve

Back from trip. Managed to train everday though while away, 1hour cardio and weights session(equipment was crap but used a bit of immagination)

Time is ticking away now, cardio 3x day, strict diet and training, lets see what happens. Still feel i have a lot of fat to lose..

Today going to hit legs/shoulders and cardio


----------



## big silver back

Is it 5 weeks tomorrow mate? getting serious now!!


----------



## massmansteve

O yes, wish it was 10 weeks but no excuses now flat out now 100% been a long time and just want to get to that show condition now more then ever! taken me long enough to get into the groove


----------



## massmansteve

AM: 45min cardio ECA/BCAA

50g oats / 45g protein shake

2chicken breast / corncob / large salad

150g fish/ 2 rice cakes / 45g protein

shoulders and traps

millitary press 3 sets 60kg, 70kg, 75kg x12, x12,x8

lateral rises 15kgx12 drop set 10 x 15reps

lateral rises 15kgx12 drop set 10 x 15reps

Standing barbell shrugs 80kg x 18, 100kg x 10, 120kg x 12

short session today, followed by 30min tredmill

200g chicken / green cabbage / small portion of carrots

200g cottage cheese / fresh pineapple

Some pictures after cardio.. 5 weeks to go, and i seem to have rebounded some fat around my stomach.. starting to doubt i can get there now, but tripple cardio, t3, eca and other chemical wizardary and a lot of luck. lol




























Fatty Shot


----------



## big silver back

Massive transformation mate, well done


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks bro, not happy though unless i get this BF down! although when i compare to the first pictrue on the journal i can see i have gained a fair bit of muscle..


----------



## massmansteve

havent had much time to post on here with tripple cardio, im pretty zapped by the end of the day.

training going well this week, cut down to 4x weights , 5 was just too much with the cardio too.

diet is spot on, lowered the carbs and eating a bit more protein.

groundhog days look like this

6:30 - 45min Cardio

8pm - 50g oats / 45g protein / banna

11am - chicken breast / green salad / cup of sugar free jelly

1pm - chicken breast or 3 eggs + 2 oat cakes

3pm - 50g oats/banana/ cup of sugar free jelly

5pm - weights followed by 30min cardio

6:30pm: 200g fish, brocoli, sweet potato

9pm - 35min cardio

10pm - 200g cottage cheese or ceasin protein(45g) / cup of sugar free jelly

fat is dropping nicely now with Clen / T3 / 50mg winny running with prop/masterone EOD.

Abs are more defined they pic(if u can call them define in that) just hope they come out in thier full glory now, arms and legs are vascular(esp when pumped)


----------



## big silver back

Diet is looking good mate, glad everything is coming together for you.... i knew it would, must have someone giving you good advice!!! ha ha. Not long now, stick with it mate im sure you will look the biz on the day.


----------



## massmansteve

Definetly getting spot on advice fella  

down 2kg this week, bit zapped in the gym tonight but still managed a good back and biceps session.

followed training by this weeks cheat carb meal

75g basmatti rice, chicken curry(healthy version homemade)

and half a scone.

now im totally stuffed so much for having a big carb up

45min Bike this morning

25 after training

another 35min before bed later.. feeling more condifnet, can see more abs this week thanfully.. Tought times thought dreaming about carbs all day and chap food. LOL


----------



## Rotsocks

Well done on the 2kg drop mate.

Its amazing the things you crave when carb delpleted.

My lot have all had Fish and Chips for tea tonight while i was eating my chicken and sweet pot.

There was so much they could'nt eat it all so I had to bin what was left when all I wanted to do was finish it off:laugh:


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks bro, another 1.5k do me nicely next week.

Will power mate, its hard work when other eat around you nice stuff and even harder when you go out to social stuff. But all worth it in the end because they wont be in great shape like us


----------



## CJ

Great transformation mate

Good luck with the remainder of prep


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks CJ, been a big learning curve for me and enjoyed it.. so far.. diet is getting tough now. Wish id started doing more cardio a month ago but like the Buda says never look back at your shadow always look to the future.. something like that anyway hehe


----------



## Rotsocks

massmansteve said:


> Thanks bro, another 1.5k do me nicely next week.
> 
> Will power mate, its hard work when other eat around you nice stuff and even harder when you go out to social stuff. But all worth it in the end because they wont be in great shape like us


Even though I wanted to I never would.

I am very strict on my diets and only ever do planned cheats.

Good job really as with 2 young girls and a missus who all love chocolate and sweets I would never get in shape.


----------



## massmansteve

Haha. my downfall is harribo sweets. anything jelly like loaded with sugar and fruit.

hence i got so many sugar free jellys in my deit, keeps me going.

today

35min cardio on wake

4hours working in the garden, digging weeding(got to count for some kcals. lol)

shoulders trained tonight, standing mill press (80kg x12, 80kg x 8, 80kg x 8) seated lateral raises(10 kg - 3 sets of 10), bent over cable raises 3 sets of 10-15..

got a nice burn and definetly felt better from having the extra carbs last night. even thought i weighted the same this morning, no change in weight..

35min cardio..

off to a wedding party now with good intentions. NO DRINKING and NO EATING. not even the cake.. social events are tought on such a strict diet but im fucused the the clock is ticking to 14th May!!!


----------



## massmansteve

Been a nice weekend. had some nice carbs. LOL but craving now like crazy and wish i hadnt had a cheat meal(well 2 actually ). back on track today and much more defined then those pics...

lowering carbs this week and hope to get another 3lbs off.


----------



## demey

Good Luck mate, ive been following your progress. Keep it up fella


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks Bro - shall keep at it till this fat is melted away


----------



## massmansteve

Legs tonight, had to get a hard session in as im away for a couple days with the miss. Got a nice log cabin booked in the middle of no where. let the good times roll LOL

Packed my oats, protein and cashews to keep me going 

Anyway, tonight did leg press. Weak as fook. down 50kg

leg press 4x 12 reps

hair extensions 3x 15 holding the last rep for as long as possible

seated calf raises 55kg x 12 (4 sets) pretty zapped and cramping so decided to hit the cardio

40 min on tredmill.

eaten well today, felt generally misrable on the diet but seeing my abs finally coming is keeping me going..

Looking forward to a big session tomorrow!

Cardio planned for later, set up old PC with screen so i can watch pumping iron in the gym while on the bike  yes!!


----------



## tjwilkie

het bud hows ur prep going u still digging in?


----------



## massmansteve

Been travelling last week with the Miss. Got training in but eating hasnt been spot on. Wil lpost some pics and update tommorrow when back from the big smoke


----------



## massmansteve

As promised some pic updates. I dont know where the time has gone! Hammstring is playing up big time at the moment and has forced me to skip a leg workout and having issues where my feet go numb during cardio! but still plodding on - they havent fallen off yet!

3 weeks to go, still feeling like I haven't lost enough fat though.. Cardio increasing this week to 1hr AM, 45min post workout and 30min before bed.

Having doubts now, honest opinions please guys... Do you think I havent lost enough fat yet?


----------



## big silver back

Looking good mate, massive change again. 3 weeks left, go all out now


----------



## massmansteve

Cheers butty all hands on deck now


----------



## hilly

give it ure all for 3 weeks but currently i would say ure 2 weeks maybe more behind but thats just my honest opinion


----------



## defdaz

As above, massive changes going on - 3 weeks will bring more. Keep the faith and hope your hammy gets better ASAP (lots of gentle stretching!). Side pose - bring your feet together, bend rear legs more (squat down a bit) and push rear leg / knee into front leg to 'splay' the leg out and make the hams and quads appear bigger :thumb:


----------



## massmansteve

Hilly, cheers mate i appreciate the honesty. And its been hard, much harder then i thought to bring my weight down and stick to this strict training and cardio. Hats off to you season competitors !! i dont know how you do it and keep a job, miss, life etc 

defdaz, cheers bro, when i look at my start pics i can see how much i have changed! happy but i need perffection lol I hope bumping up the clen, more cardio and less carbs will strip off the last bit.. Going all out. Just hope I will get to a stage condition, the last thing i want to do it to be one of those guys that you see in the croud when you watch and think " what the fkek is he doing there" .. you know what i mean 

Do i need to hit the sunbeds more or will the dreamtan cream and spray combo take care of my colour??

cheers again for all the support


----------



## jimmy liverpool

massmansteve said:


> As promised some pic updates. I dont know where the time has gone! Hammstring is playing up big time at the moment and has forced me to skip a leg workout and having issues where my feet go numb during cardio! but still plodding on - they havent fallen off yet!
> 
> 3 weeks to go, still feeling like I haven't lost enough fat though.. Cardio increasing this week to 1hr AM, 45min post workout and 30min before bed.
> 
> Having doubts now, honest opinions please guys... Do you think I havent lost enough fat yet?


wow mate...lookin really good man. much respect

The only thing id say is ur pants look crap! lol

Messin big man


----------



## massmansteve

Cheers bro, pants were my miss choice .. honest:whistling:


----------



## big silver back

Stay away from beds mate it will trap water under your skin, dream tan will do the job


----------



## jimmy liverpool

massmansteve said:


> Cheers bro, pants were my miss choice .. honest:whistling:


lol ha ha ha....yeh matey


----------



## tjwilkie

mate sack the negative thoughts off now i was the same a few weeks ago still got the odd doubt now but there aint no way in hell im getting of this roller coaster till its time to get off. last thing u want is to be in the crowed thinking that u should be up there


----------



## massmansteve

Nice one mate, dont like too much sunbeds!!


----------



## massmansteve

thanks tj.

Hows things with your prep?


----------



## massmansteve

Heartstring still tight, but stretching a lot today and taking pain killers 

today diet as usual, boring but perfect..

90 min cardio, dont 45min on waking, more later. day off training. Hit it hard the last two days covering chest, biceps and shouders. Pumps are almost unbearable now in the gym ...


----------



## tjwilkie

its going ok could be better mate bn up since 6 ****ting through the eye of a needle tho


----------



## massmansteve

sounds painfull bro! Are you in the comp in Barry?


----------



## Rotsocks

Hi Steve.

Thought I would drop in here to see how your prep is going.

Personally I would want to be just about ready with 3 weeks to go.

You realise you are behind though and have taken steps to increase the fat loss.

Just a case of getting your head down and sticking with the plan now.

All the best mate.


----------



## Rotsocks

.


----------



## massmansteve

thanks for dropping by bro. Flat out now, closing stages.

Today managed 1hr cardio on waking

45min this afternon

another 45 ahead before bed.

Hit shoulders and triceps hard yesterday, surprised I have not lost any strength. Sticking to the plan and stocking up the cupboard with plenty of dirty cheat food for later. haha


----------



## Rotsocks

massmansteve said:


> thanks for dropping by bro. Flat out now, closing stages.
> 
> Today managed 1hr cardio on waking
> 
> 45min this afternon
> 
> another 45 ahead before bed.
> 
> Hit shoulders and triceps hard yesterday, surprised I have not lost any strength. Sticking to the plan and stocking up the cupboard with plenty of dirty cheat food for later. haha


Thats some serious cardio mate:cool:

Should do the trick.

My missus would kill me if i went out that many times for cardio in a day.Hence why i do long diets


----------



## massmansteve

All or nothing now bro. totally focused! Lucky my miss just went back home to the middle east, gives me the time to get all this training done. haha

Whens the big day for you now?? 2weeks left or is it 3  Mrs Rotsocks must be very understanding with your diet and training


----------



## massmansteve

Hard day today, back to work and sitting in the office instead of keeping busy around the house made me hungry. But its my second day off clen to let my receptors rest, im sure thats why i have been craving carbs all day. Been good though! Just had one choc chip... rice cake! i can live with that 62kcal!

Energy down today aswell, putting that down to clen and I havent slept well for some time now, keep waking up at 4am for a pee and sugar free jelly. lol

Will get some pictures up on the weekend after experimenting with the Dreamtan, watch this space..


----------



## demey

Keep it going mate, not long now. All be worth it soon


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks Bro, been through a pack of sugar free jelly. thankfully there are only 9kcal in a pack or less. lol.

Cardio was good today

1hr on wake

afternoon, legs and biceps.. weak but came strong in the end. lack of carbs made muscles tire fast followed this with 30min static bike

evening, 20min dog walk followed by 30min on tredmill listening to my posing music and hitting some poses while trying not to fall off. LOL


----------



## tjwilkie

yea bud i'll be there look cant wait now not long at all


----------



## Rotsocks

massmansteve said:


> All or nothing now bro. totally focused! Lucky my miss just went back home to the middle east, gives me the time to get all this training done. haha
> 
> Whens the big day for you now?? 2weeks left or is it 3  Mrs Rotsocks must be very understanding with your diet and training


No distractions for you then mate.

Just get your head down and go for it.

2 weeks on Friday to stag weekend and then another 5 weeks after that to the wedding.

She has the odd moan but generally she is very supportive.


----------



## massmansteve

Good stuff TJ.

Hard one today, not getting much sleep anymore, up at 4am peeing most nights and cardio was a sturggle today, had 25g extra oats to try keep me going...

How come everything around us and see on TV revolves around food, i mean all the commercials with lean people eating siht icecream and cakes.. LOL Head really in starvation state today and feeling small.. but keeping my head down, never had abs like this before! thats keeping me going and sugar free jelly haha

Going to spend some serious time on the weekend working on my posing routein to music. Nothing complicated just simple and link together some moves  any tips??


----------



## massmansteve

Feeling good today, 55 min cardio this morning no problem, after 4hrs sleep.. gonna try and get some rest tonight after chest and back though!


----------



## big silver back

massmansteve said:


> Good stuff TJ.
> 
> Hard one today, not getting much sleep anymore, up at 4am peeing most nights and cardio was a sturggle today, had 25g extra oats to try keep me going...
> 
> How come everything around us and see on TV revolves around food, i mean all the commercials with lean people eating siht icecream and cakes.. LOL Head really in starvation state today and feeling small.. but keeping my head down, never had abs like this before! thats keeping me going and sugar free jelly haha
> 
> Going to spend some serious time on the weekend working on my posing routein to music. Nothing complicated just simple and link together some moves  any tips??


Keep your posing routine simple so you dont forget it up on stage and try to get the compulsarys in as well as a few of your favourites ;-)


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks Bro , simple is best for me. LOL Dreading my carb depletion now fella, the diet is getting tougher by the day but so are the cuts in my abs..


----------



## big silver back

You gotta love the last week or so before a show, the diet is torture but the changes your body makes are incredible!


----------



## massmansteve

Your spot on there butty, changes happening everytime i wake up i see more lines and veins already, just got to make sure i sleep better for the carb deplection days ill need the energy..


----------



## massmansteve

Today, after one coat of Dream Tan


----------



## massmansteve

Let the depletion begin, im dreading the next week BIG time..

Whats the score with Preparation H? I was told it can help the lose skin on my lower abs? anyone used this? when to apply? does it work


----------



## massmansteve




----------



## Rotsocks

Noticable difference between these and last set of pics mate.

All the hard work is paying off now:thumb:

What's the plan with the deplete and load?


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks Bro, still hope for 20% or so improvement over the next week. Deplete with good old chicken and water for three days and hard full body workouts, then its onto jacket Potato every few hours to load and lots of posing to bring out the definition. No fancy tricks, just nice and simple..


----------



## big silver back

looking very good indeed mate, a big well done


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks Fella, you have been a huge help on the way. shame you couldnt have done all this cardio for me j.k


----------



## steven_SRi

hello again pal. just dropping in to say i will now be following this journal :cool2: looking forward to reading the whole thing tomorrow mate when im not half asleep


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks Buddy, wish i was half asleep.. only getting 5-6hr sleep these days. lol


----------



## massmansteve

First day of deplecion today, been tough. Training was hard going. took me 2hours to completely blast my body with giant sets and pumping..

Found drinnking the water ok, its been mild today so no problems. After training found my self glued to the sofa watching cooking programs about amazing deserts. LOL


----------



## massmansteve

Carb Loading going very well! incredible changes happening, much better abs now and welcome to stiration vill! Happy Chappy on carbs, just dyhadration to get through now.

Still haven't got my routine down to an Art, but will keep at it after all its my first one so i hope a series of compulsories with smooth movement will be suffice..

started to brick it a bit tonight, the reality of it all it sinking in


----------



## demey

Good Luck for tomorrow m8, ill be looking out for you fella


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks Fella, coming on nice now with the white wine.. getting tighter.. and more tired. lol

See you there tomorrow, come say Hi.


----------



## demey

Sure will m8


----------



## dt36

Good luck mate and hope you enjoy the day. I'm hoping to pop down for the day show.


----------



## massmansteve

Great Stuff mate, think its going to have a big turnout. The organizer asked us all to come early for checkin.. Yikes. nerves setting in now.. Going to make sure i enjoy it, been a long road and many hours in the gym


----------



## big silver back

Cant wait for it tomorrow, always a brilliant show. Dave Guest and Jo Sparring doing guest spots too. Good luck Steve you've come a long way baby! and everyone else competing.


----------



## steven_SRi

well done steve, you are looking class!! best of luck buddy


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks both, just relaxing after my best meal of the diet and sipping my wine. getting excited now - almost there


----------



## massmansteve

Had a Great day, BIG thankyou to Big_Black_silver for all the support and advice along the way. Will be posting my transformation in another thread(hope it inspires others)

Rebound of weight today up fro 78kg to 84kg this morning 6kg so far  look and feel much better today, Full as fek with same bf 

Will post pictures soon as i get from the competition organizer.


----------



## big silver back

massmansteve said:


> Had a Great day, BIG thankyou to Big_Black_silver for all the support and advice along the way. Will be posting my transformation in another thread(hope it inspires others)
> 
> Rebound of weight today up fro 78kg to 84kg this morning 6kg so far  look and feel much better today, Full as fek with same bf
> 
> Will post pictures soon as i get from the competition organizer.


You looked great up there mate, a lot better in the evening show to (most are) a lot dryer and more confident. Amazing personal acheivment, you was in a very tough and big line up but you didnt look out of place in the least. Very good back and shoulders, a little work on chest and leg seperation and you will transform yourself once again. Overall very nice physique and a great first time out, well done did yourself proud now get some pics up asap!!!!


----------



## 3752

what class did you do mate?


----------



## reaper21

Paul, he was doing the first timers. Do you have a list of results tp post up, particularly interested in o40 and 050, what with me being an old timer now


----------



## 3752

the first timers was a tough class both height classes had some good guys in the line up, what number was you mate?


----------



## tjwilkie

hey bud good day yea. i had to leave not long after the o50's and couldnt make it back for the evening event gutted still enjoyed myself though and had a good day out


----------



## 3752

reaper21 said:


> Paul, he was doing the first timers. Do you have a list of results tp post up, particularly interested in o40 and 050, what with me being an old timer now


Over 50's

1st John Roberts

2nd Howard Thomas

3rd Eric Hartley

Over 40's

1st Steve Waring

2nd Keith Williams

3rd Damilo Crvci


----------



## massmansteve

First Timers mate, biggest Class i have ever seen 24 in total - they split us into 2 groups of short and Tall. Do you know where I can get a copy of Beef for the piccys?


----------



## massmansteve

Waiting for the Comp pictures to come through, but took some after when I arrived home(after a lot of carbs during the day, once i had a few sweets before i knew it id eaten 2 packs of harribo, magnum, strawberry laces, 5 welsh cakes.. started feeling full this poiint. lol


----------



## massmansteve

Number 8 bro, have you got any pics? my mate with me camera had a nightmare and they all blured


----------



## tjwilkie

massmansteve said:


> Number 8 bro, have you got any pics? my mate with me camera had a nightmare and they all blured


my missis was the same mate trying to record take pics and shouting at me lol


----------



## 3752

massmansteve said:


> Number 8 bro, have you got any pics? my mate with me camera had a nightmare and they all blured


No pics mate I was judging


----------



## big silver back

Pscarb said:


> No pics mate I was judging


Good speaking to you finally last night Paul, Hope Big Steve didn't drag you off to bridgend after!! lol. We''ll catch up in southport mate


----------



## 3752

big silver back said:


> Good speaking to you finally last night Paul, Hope Big Steve didn't drag you off to bridgend after!! lol. We''ll catch up in southport mate


Yes mate it was great finally meet you.....no I went back to the hotel Steve and his mate went on to bridgeend...will see you at southport mate


----------



## massmansteve

Paul, can you give me any feedback on where I placed against the other cometitors? and areas I need to work on? obviously my routein went out the window as i completely forgot it when i got on stage


----------



## steven_SRi

cheers for the comment on my journal mate. just had a look at you recent pics there, and i bet you did some damage on stage!! great size and condition! where did you place?


----------



## 3752

massmansteve said:


> Paul, can you give me any feedback on where I placed against the other cometitors? and areas I need to work on? obviously my routein went out the window as i completely forgot it when i got on stage


you will have to contact Mike richards your NABBA rep for your placing mate.....as for feedback....

i would work on widening and thickening your back but the width is what you lack most......

leg sweep again is lacking, more of this will give you a better illusion to your leg width....

Condition would need to be tighter i would say drop another 7-10lbs to be shredded again this would give you a total different look onstage.....


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks Paul, ill give Mike a ring.

Value the feedback, gonna consentrate on gaining as much as possible while keeping around 15lbs over comp weight.


----------



## 3752

that is an admirable goal and if you have a fast metabolism it might be acheivable but don't tie yourself to a number....to gain muscle you need to gain weight, i am 30lbs over my last show weight but my abs and intercostals are still visible, i am vascular with muscle seperation my point is it is nice to stay within touching distance but for the gains you want just eat plenty of clean calories add cardio into your off season and when the gains stop increase the calories gradually......hope to see you onstage next year mate....best of luck


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks Paul, good advice - i wont just stick to a number. I have learnt so much about nutrition and how important cardio is, i hope to hit it hard and consistent and come back next year to Win 

I was thinking of the September competition in Port Talbot but i think it's a little too close to make more considerable changes to my physique, at least with a year to play with ill have a goal in mind and something to work too AND the time needed..


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Well if this is the same contest I know a guy from my gym won his class in over 50's I think so.

Might not have been nabba though but definitely 'the welsh' as they call it


----------



## massmansteve

If it was John Roberts mate then he was in amazing shape, never seen lower back striations like it!


----------



## big silver back

He was good but i thought my mate Howard Thomas who came 2nd was on a different level, he was good enough to win the overall title imho. Be interesting to see what happens in the finals saturday.


----------



## massmansteve

Is Howard the guy who won it the last 2 years running? He was in the pump room sharing my dumbells and chocolate. lol Top fella very down to earth. Are there tickets for the final on the door?


----------



## big silver back

massmansteve said:


> Is Howard the guy who won it the last 2 years running? He was in the pump room sharing my dumbells and chocolate. lol Top fella very down to earth. Are there tickets for the final on the door?


yeah you can get tickets on the door, brilliant show well worth the trip


----------



## steven_SRi

just having a catch up with this journal. hows things going steve? all good i hope!!


----------



## massmansteve

not good bro can hardly walk, got siatic nurse pain all down my right leg which is killing me! looks like its a trapped nerve is the base of my spine from all the heave training and hours of cardio and the extra 2 stone i put of post comp. 

just hope its not a herniated disk or something and just spine needs aligning. so not been doing much just resting and trying to get the pain down

how are you bro?


----------



## ste08

Been reading this journal over the past few days during my fasted morning cardio, a great read and a top transformation. Well done bro!


----------



## steven_SRi

massmansteve said:


> not good bro can hardly walk, got siatic nurse pain all down my right leg which is killing me! looks like its a trapped nerve is the base of my spine from all the heave training and hours of cardio and the extra 2 stone i put of post comp.
> 
> just hope its not a herniated disk or something and just spine needs aligning. so not been doing much just resting and trying to get the pain down
> 
> how are you bro?


ah mate im sorry to hear that, must be a nightmare!! and 2 stone post comp lol thats mad!! i know what you mean about all the heavy lifting, my joints are feeling it a bit now. other than that im going good, got a few new pics on my journal, and adjusted my diet so im upping the calories a lot more, so more mass should be on its way soon 

keep resting mate and hope you get it sorted soon! take it easy pal


----------



## robbo9

just read through all the posts and just want to say very impressed...just shows how much hard work pays off. great before and after shots and i like it how i see you all helping each other out

nice


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks for the complements butty, haven't been in here in ages and it was a nice surprise to see my work inspiring someone else  I have to finish my last journal to show some more improvements , but it's a long journey brother


----------

